# Up aqua led on sale @ amazon 24" $68 from$100



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

The 24" led light is on sale at amazon.
If you are looking to buy one,









Just bought one 

(Not sure if this violate forum rule - not advertising for amazon)


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

damn, its back to the regular price for me now...


----------

